# What happened to zoe's topic reguarding mantis vomit?



## ismart (Jan 11, 2010)

What happened to this topic? Why was it deleted?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 11, 2010)

ismart said:


> What happened to this topic? Why was it deleted?


The last I saw, it had become pretty mean and nasty!


----------



## ismart (Jan 11, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> The last I saw, it had become pretty mean and nasty!


That really upsets me!  :angry: 

she needed help on a problem that will surley be asked again. I hate wasting my time. :angry: 

Well Zoe if you need any further help with this issue please feel free to PM me.

Thank- you Phil!


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 11, 2010)

Deleting topics is not an option.

Sweeping them clean could be an option.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a question for anyone with an answer that's been bugging me for some time now. This shouldn't (and isn't intended to) offend anyone, just an honest inquiry: How are the topics that are not filled with mean and nasty posts, decided to be deleted. I ask this because they're are topics from years ago that aren't deleted while topics created a few weeks ago but not filled with any negativity are suddenly gone forever. Do those old threads count as a reference? Just wondering is all (obviously I've never moderated a forum before).


----------



## ismart (Jan 11, 2010)

I honestly have no idear. I just wish the whole topic was not deleted. Zoe's question was a good one.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 11, 2010)

ismart said:


> I honestly have no idear. I just wish the whole topic was not deleted. Zoe's question was a good one.


+1


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 11, 2010)

It wasn't deleted, it was set to invisible to anyone who isn't staff.

And I don't need any more help with that subject, a big thanks to all those who helped me with it! And in the future I will definitely take everyone's advice to up the humidity, and not feed for a few days, and then let him/her out for some "play" time.


----------



## ismart (Jan 11, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> It wasn't deleted, it was set to invisible to anyone who isn't staff. And I don't need any more help with that subject, a big thanks to all those who helped me with it! And in the future I will definitely take everyone's advice to up the humidity, and not feed for a few days, and then let him/her out for some "play" time.


I'm glad you were able to learn from it, before it was turned invisible.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 11, 2010)

revmdn said:


> +1


Guys, you may or may not be right in other cases, but this thread was way out of control. Don't blame the poor admin, called in to perform damage control, blame a new member who said to the originator of the thread: "Who are you, you, brainless little teen girl, to say that I'm stupid and to order me to STOP ??? Do you think I have lessons to receive from a stupid teen like you who knows nothing about life ? I am a 38-year man with a doctorate in English literature and a master's degree in biology. So shut you effing mouth, take your teddy bear, and go to bed."

Peter can monitor a few things about new members, but he can't always tell if they are off their medication.


----------



## ismart (Jan 11, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Guys, you may or may not be right in other cases, but this thread was way out of control. Don't blame the poor admin, called in to perform damage control, blame a new member who said to the originator of the thread: "Who are you, you, brainless little teen girl, to say that I'm stupid and to order me to STOP ??? Do you think I have lessons to receive from a stupid teen like you who knows nothing about life ? I am a 38-year man with a doctorate in English literature and a master's degree in biology. So shut you effing mouth, take your teddy bear, and go to bed."Peter can monitor a few things about new members, but he can't always tell if they are off their medication.


Geez! I had no idear it got that bad. Now i can see why it was deleted. Thats really sad.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 11, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Guys, you may or may not be right in other cases, but this thread was way out of control. Don't blame the poor admin, called in to perform damage control, blame a new member who said to the originator of the thread: "Who are you, you, brainless little teen girl, to say that I'm stupid and to order me to STOP ??? Do you think I have lessons to receive from a stupid teen like you who knows nothing about life ? I am a 38-year man with a doctorate in English literature and a master's degree in biology. So shut you effing mouth, take your teddy bear, and go to bed."Peter can monitor a few things about new members, but he can't always tell if they are off their medication.


Wow... I hadn't read that one.... I told you he was up to no good.

That pisses me off.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't see it get that far either. I read were he called himself a lion though. That was interesting :wacko:


----------



## ismart (Jan 11, 2010)

revmdn said:


> I didn't see it get that far either. I read were he called himself a lion though. That was interesting :wacko:


A lion! How could i have missed that. I'm online all day at work, and yet i miss the crazy stuff!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 11, 2010)

He certainly was a rude one. And how dare he speak of my Mr. Teddywinkums in such a way! I may have a big pink teddy bear that I use as a body pillow, but that's no cause for Oliver to go batsh*t insane!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Zoe. I have missed the entire 'event' but think it is still good to keep the thread and only delete the 'unrelated' posts so new forum members in the future are able to learn from it.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 12, 2010)

I was lost at 38 year old lion... :blink: :huh:


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 12, 2010)

the one thread I never open (rarily happens) and I miss all the fun!


----------



## Opivy (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, Dunno how I missed it either-

Really seems like the last thread I would expect to turn sour.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know what got into him. Got to know him from the UK mantis forums and invited him over because his views and experiences were interesting. I had no idea that he'll take every criticism so personally.


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2010)

Who said it was deleted? You just can't see it for the time being. Let's not turn this one into the same situation.


----------



## ismart (Jan 12, 2010)

Rick said:


> Who said it was deleted? You just can't see it for the time being. Let's not turn this one into the same situation.


My bad Rick! I just wanted to know what happened is all.  If it does end up being deleted i can see why, name calling, really? Thats weak!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 12, 2010)

It's probably a good thing it was set to invisible at that point. It got terribly ugly quick, earlier in another thread, with the new member telling Phil in extra large sized, bold red letters to "go ef himself." Rick was right on that one, but he can't sit there all day and wait for the next explosive breach in decorum. Making the threads invisible ended the continuation of unfortunately interesting and worthy topics; but ones that had gone off topic and degraded to the point any additional offensive and vulgar outbursts needed to be stopped. I'll have to say, Rick does a heck of a job moderating.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 12, 2010)

I personally think it was stupid to have a fight about, honestly. It was a good informative thread up untill certain things went insane-crazy. I honestly wish it wouldn't have gone south, I got alot of information from good people and in the future if this happens again, I will know what to do.

Edit: I too agree that Rick is a damn good mod.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes he does Becky, I second that.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 12, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> It's probably a good thing it was set to invisible at that point. It got terribly ugly quick, earlier in another thread, with the new member telling Phil in extra large sized, bold red letters to "go ef himself." Rick was right on that one, but he can't sit there all day and wait for the next explosive breach in decorum. Making the threads invisible ended the continuation of unfortunately interesting and worthy topics; but ones that had gone off topic and degraded to the point any additional offensive and vulgar outbursts needed to be stopped. I'll have to say, Rick does a heck of a job moderating.


Ha ha, Katt! How did I miss his personal suggestion?! I'm not exactly sure of what it means, but I think that it is short for "go, efface yourself" as in "what a nice, friendly, self effacing fellow he is!"


----------



## ismart (Jan 12, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> It's probably a good thing it was set to invisible at that point. It got terribly ugly quick, earlier in another thread, with the new member telling Phil in extra large sized, bold red letters to "go ef himself." Rick was right on that one, but he can't sit there all day and wait for the next explosive breach in decorum. Making the threads invisible ended the continuation of unfortunately interesting and worthy topics; but ones that had gone off topic and degraded to the point any additional offensive and vulgar outbursts needed to be stopped. I'll have to say, Rick does a heck of a job moderating.


I completly missed that one! :blink: Infact i'm gald i missed that one! :angry: I would have either been banned, or have a ###### load of warn points! :angry: That is absolutely ridiculous!



PhilinYuma said:


> Ha ha, Katt! How did I miss his personal suggestion?! I'm not exactly sure of what it means, but I think that it is short for "go, efface yourself" as in "what a nice, friendly, self effacing fellow he is!"


Your the best Phil! :lol:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 13, 2010)

I re-opened one of the threads and have to find the other one tomorrow to clean up if it's even salvageable. I think the 2nd thread was just a repeat of the first though (without the content).

By the way, if anybody is ever curious about what's going on behind the scenes, you're welcome to ask one of the mods. For those that don't already know, we have a private moderator forum where we discuss how to deal with difficult issues that arise. We don't always have time to manage a problem on the spot and usually we have to communicate and agree amongst ourselves and our various schedules before we can do anything. In this case it took a day and a half to communicate, make a decision and clean up and reopen the thread (and ban a member).

Our policy is to set a questionable post or thread to invisible until we all have a chance to review it. Occasionally, this "rule" is broken, but not without some prior (or post) discussion.

Rick IS awesome!


----------



## ismart (Jan 13, 2010)

Peter said:


> By the way, if anybody is ever curious about what's going on behind the scenes, you're welcome to ask one of the mods. For those that don't already know, we have a private moderator forum where we discuss how to deal with difficult issues that arise. We don't always have time to manage a problem on the spot and usually we have to communicate and agree amongst ourselves and our various schedules before we can do anything. In this case it took a day and a half to communicate, make a decision and clean up and reopen the thread (and ban a member).Our policy is to set a questionable post or thread to invisible until we all have a chance to review it. Occasionally, this "rule" is broken, but not without some prior (or post) discussion.
> 
> Rick IS awesome!


Just learned something new!  Thanks Peter for clearing that up.  

I should have just PM a mod. I can be quite slow at times.


----------

